# BOISE Vintage Bike Swap,   June 16th.



## cman (May 11, 2013)

This is being held during BBP's Pedal for the People events.    There should be a great turnout with the extra advertising.






Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cman (May 30, 2013)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 31, 2013)

Got my spot!


----------



## eazywind (May 31, 2013)

Me too! See you there Dan. 




Ozark Flyer said:


> Got my spot!


----------



## cman (Jun 7, 2013)

Bring lots of stuff.

Press Releases in the Boise Weekly and Statesman
Listed at Pedal for the People (BBP) http://pedal4thepeople.org/cal.html
Plus some CL spamming.

Still looking for info about the 2 guys from TwinFalls.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 8, 2013)

You going to be there, Patrick?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 8, 2013)

I never am able to get over there to at least look...I'm bike only and am saving Mom's gas money so she can come over on my birthday (26th)...I hope you have a great meet!


----------



## cman (Jun 17, 2013)

*Pictures*

Turnout was not too bad,  Sales were mostly on parts.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 24, 2013)

It looked like a pretty nice assortment of parts and bikes...sorry I missed it.


----------

